# Ferry v Eurotunnel - which would you recommend for first pet



## houseboatdream (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Everyone

We have aready got the Eurotunnel booked for our one way journey to start Grand Tour of Europe AKA Full-timing, November 2007. (Courtesy of tesco).

However, opportunity has arisen for a two week holiday in Normandy in May. As Thomas and Dewi have got their pet passports they can come with us and it will be a good "trial run" before The Big One.

Your views/ experience appreciated please - I am trying to decide between Norfolk Line (Dover/Dunquerke) or Eurotunnel. Eurotunnel is about £100 more but has advantage that the Boys will not be left alone. Having said that, they normally sleep if left in the garage in the dark for a couple of hours if they have had a good walk beforehand. By the way, we travel them in the 'van but they sleep in the garage in cages/crates, so I'm thinking that if they were on the ferry they would just think that it was 'bed-time'.

thanks

Liz


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

For the sake fo a couple of hours and £100 I would say the Ferry. But ... perhaps that is only because I don't have to get on it!! :lol: 

My last outward bound, I was awfully seasick, are you sure your guy's aren't? I got drunk on the way back on a litre of ouzo so I would not have to face the seasickness again, it was horrendous!!)

Then again, its an opportunity to test their sea legs. If you enter to a garage full of vomit, you know they don't like ferries and perhaps get the Eurotunnel back.  

It Eurotunnet and Tesco's vouchers all the way for me thanks!! :lol:


----------



## houseboatdream (Apr 21, 2006)

No more Tesco vouchers left, I'm afraid.

None likely either as i have now transferred allegiance to Aldi and Lidl (much cheaper!!)

Still thinking about it.............do dogs get seasick?


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Unfortunately I don't get a choice as my better half has said we're not leaving the pooch alone on the car deck so it's the Tunnel for us.

Ian


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel v Ferry*

Hi

Personally, ferry, ferry, ferry, but, there is no way on earth I could leave my Oscar pops down there on the car deck. So while ever we are a pair of intrepid travellers, it will always be the tunnel

Passports - when did the dogs get their passports? Reason I ask, is just because the have the passports, does not mean they came come and go as they please. Once you have the passport, you can leave the UK, but you cannot return until 180 days after the date of the blood test. So, if the blood test was 1st January, you can not return to the UK until June 30th (used that date for easy reckoning.)

Oscar got his passport last March, and whilst we could have left the UK then, we could not return til mid August.

Sorry to have wondered off topic.

Russell


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Channel Crossing*

By Choice the tunnel everytime. 
But my purse strings tend to take precedent and as Sea France is about £90 ( 9 nights site fees) cheaper and we then have 8 weeks to recoup the couple of hours lost my better judgement won this time. I hope.

Whichever way its all usually good fun. Although P&O did wreck one of my motorbikes.

Steve


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Channel Crossing*



pneumatician said:


> By Choice the tunnel everytime.
> But my purse strings tend to take precedent and as Sea France is about £90 ( 9 nights site fees) cheaper and we then have 8 weeks to recoup the couple of hours lost my better judgement won this time. I hope.
> 
> Whichever way its all usually good fun. Although P&O did wreck one of my motorbikes.
> ...


How did P&O wreck one of your motorbikes Steve? That would be soul destroying!!!


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Liz, you say the Tunnel is £100 more, I just booked a return in August through the Caravan Club for £108 return for an 8.3 metre van (would have been £122 through the website)

If you play with days of the week and the times of day in can work out quite competative



Andrew


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

We go by ferry dogs are fine Eve was a bit queasy one time last year they stay in the van sleeping in the captains chairs


----------



## houseboatdream (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for your replies. Thanks Android for the tip to try booking via CClub. Called them today, cheaper than the Eurotunnel site, but then they suggested Seafrance to Calais, crossing only one and quarter hours and overall £120 cheaper than Eurotunnel - so the ferry it is!

thanks

Liz


----------

